# How often should you clean PC



## DanielKinnear (Jul 27, 2021)

So today my PC case was really dusty, so I vacuumed and swept it with microfiber cloth. It removed most of the dust, however some of it is still "stuck" into the fan blades etc. Which would require disassembling parts of the computer to get all of it away.
I however wonder, how often would it be worthwhile to remove all dust? Or do I need to consider with some dust being stuck to the fans etc.? I'm not sure if they'll affect performance in any noticeable way.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I do mine about once a year. Wife never does hers and I haven't seen a difference. But I'm like that.

Amazon.com: Falcon Dust, Off Compressed Gas (152a) Disposable Cleaning Duster, 1, Count, 3.5 oz Can (DPSJB),Black : Electronics


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep, use compressed air cans, or if you have a compressor I guess you could use that too.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have never cleaned this one and it is a Windows 7. My wife bought it in 2012.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Depends on how dirty it gets - sitting on the floor versus on a desk, for example, will make a big difference in how often.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> I have never cleaned this one and it is a Windows 7. My wife bought it in 2012.


In 9 years, you probably have a good build up on your fan and heat sink fins.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

beenthere said:


> In 9 years, you probably have a good build up on your fan and heat sink fins.


Well, I have 4 other laptops and a new desktop.


----------



## House Designer (Oct 4, 2019)

Borrow an air compressor or leaf blower, remove the computer side panel (outdoors) and blow away. Wear goggles- You will be amazed at the cloud of dust and crap that will result. It's a good idea to do it once a year or two, or more often if your environment is dusty or you have pets.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Careful using a compressor to blow out the dust.

Too much pressure, and things will fly out of an open case.

Also: unless you have a dedicated dehumidifier on the line, you are blowing water drops in there, and water on a microchip, or PCB, are a new disaster.

A Computer repair shop will do it for you at the current hourly rate, if you want to spend your money needlessly.

It's simple to remove the side panel, go outdoors, and blowout all the dust.

They all attract dust, it's an electromagnetic environment in there, and the cooling fan draws in air, with all the dust particles there is in your airspace.


ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Never use a vacuum to clean a PC. It can build a static charge that can damage components.

Get a couple cans of compressed air. Take the PC outside and open the side panel. Put on a dust mask and carefully blow the motherboard, fans and vents. Do not let the fans spin when blowing them off. The high speed generated by the compressed air can damage them. NEVER hold the compressed air can upside down while blowing. As for the case, use a microfiber cloth and Endust for electronics.

Do not use an ordinary air compressor. The air it blows contains moisture which is not good for any electronic device and the powerful blast could cause damage especially to the fans.

Do not use ammonia based or other harsh chemical glass cleaners on computers, especially monitors.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Standard Tower Covers


Standard Covers are 8" wide and are available in heights from 12" to 24", use the last two digits of the size to determine the cover height. Covers are available as a single cover, or in packs of 10. For custom sizes please visit this page. Computer covers from Dirt Bag use patented technology...




dirtbag.biz


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Standard Tower Covers
> 
> 
> Standard Covers are 8" wide and are available in heights from 12" to 24", use the last two digits of the size to determine the cover height. Covers are available as a single cover, or in packs of 10. For custom sizes please visit this page. Computer covers from Dirt Bag use patented technology...
> ...


 Not gonna work my friend.

The dust is pulled inside by the cooling fan (s), and that is where the things need cleaned the most.


ED


----------



## billt460 (Dec 12, 2020)

I worked in the machining industry for over 45 years. The last 12 of which were in a fully automated aerospace machine shop. We had desktop PC's under every bench, next to every CNC machine on the floor. *There is no worse environment for computers and monitors.* They were directly exposed to dirt, dust, oily coolant mist from the machines, name it. On many of them the fan grills on the back were completely gunked over. And they were NEVER switched off. They ran 24/7, 7 days a week. They were even left on during holidays.

We never had one fail.... EVER. Not only that, but the monitors were mounted directly on the machines, and were constantly exposed to vibration and shaking. Again. we NEVER had one fail... EVER. We used Vizio monitors. Which is why I bought a Vizio 65" TV. That was 9 years ago. I've been retired the last 6 years, and it gets turned on in the morning, and doesn't get turned off until we go to bed at night. It runs at least 15 hours a day. Day in and day out. 

A home environment is *nothing* compared to how we abused that equipment, and it just kept coming back for more. I don't even think about cleaning my desktop. It will become infected from viruses from the INSIDE, long before any dirt does it in from the OUTSIDE.


----------



## billt460 (Dec 12, 2020)

My 55" Samsung is out in my unheated garage. I live in the desert Southwest so it doesn't get very cold. However during the Monsoon Season in late Summer, it gets humid enough where I can't run my evaporator cooler out there. During those times the temp can get to over 100 F inside. Especially if I park a hot car or 2..... Or 3 in it. If I'm working out there, that TV is on. Or when my wife is washing clothes. Which means it's on A LOT. Again, it doesn't skip a beat.

All of this has taught me there is zero need to baby these things. My wife cleans the screens once and a while, but that's about it. Again, I've NEVER had anything electronical fail on me. So I worry more about things in life that are more important.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Run it through your automatic washer on the deep-clean cycle and then throw it in a truck full of rice.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Not gonna work my friend.
> 
> The dust is pulled inside by the cooling fan (s), and that is where the things need cleaned the most.
> 
> ...


If the bag is sealed, how?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> If the bag is sealed, how?


Where is the cooling fan getting fresh cool air, in a sealed bag?

ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Heat - Probably the worst environmental enemy of a computer next to water.


----------

